# Verizon Sends Out Rezound as Replacement for Thunderbolt



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to let everyone know that verizon has run out of thunderbolts to replace your defective device. They are now sending the Rezound as a replacement, my buddy who works at verizon in the tech department told me this last week. The issue i called in about to get my thunderbolt replaced was that it was randomly turning off, wether it was or not is up for debate  lets just say verizon won't be able to replicate my problem... Anyways the tech went through the script with me on the phone and i told them I already did the factory reset, replaced the battery and charger etc. So the tech proceeded to tell me that they would send me another thunderbolt as a replacement. I was dissapointed when I heard this since my buddy told me that I would get a rezound. Anyways after i finished the conversation and got my order number i went online and checked it, low and behold it was for a rezound! When I recieved the rezound it was a complete set with the beats headphones, 16gb sd card, charger, battery etc. Just thought I would give everyone a heads up, I would get on this as soon as possible!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah they just temporary ran out. I have seen this with the original droid and the droid incredible. So anyone wanting a rezound better act fast. Shocking they offer the rezound as usually they offer a more crappy than the one you have.

Enjoy the rezound lucky dog lol. Shocked it came with the headphones and sd card. Check the headphones for ear wax lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

i was shocked too, came with everything like the rezound was new!, but on the box it said certified.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

What number did you call Verizon at?!


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

Also did you have insurance or?


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

i called and told them the same thing and they said they would send the same kind of phone to me so im really hoping its the same case you had and i get a rezound! PLEASE PLEASE!

Since this was last week you herd this, i hope they haven't changed since! well i guess i will see when they send my email on when to expect it!

They are shipping overnight too which is cool


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

I tried but i was 3months out of warranty. BTW she did say they are out of thunderbolts.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

okay great thanks... I originally had the revolution (worst phone ever... verizon store 5 times in 4 days) i got my Tbolt in like march so its pretty new. They told me the Bolt was the best 4g lte phone they have so i got it.... hopefully now upgraded to rezound!

haha Verizon will all of a sudden get call after call about the TBOLT.... hmm wonder why? lol


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

I may call again just to see if i get the same story.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

okay! yeah let me know what they say... im really hoping tomorrow ill see that rezound!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm stuck. Warranty period has expired.


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

I was still under warrenty, you can check your order history on the VZW website and it will tell you if it is a rezound. To be honest I am really suprised that I haven't been flamed here yet for defrauding VZW.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Probably because most people on here feels Verizon is screwing them over left and right like when they got rid of one year contracts, new every two, upgrade fees, taking away unlimited data for their share everything plans. Should I keep going? Lol

Now if this was a year or two ago you more than likely would get flamed.

If it makes you feel better HOW DARE YOU RIP OFF VERIZON LIKE THAT AFTER ALL THEY HAVE DONE LOL.

there is that better?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

LoL i get your point! it is true, the thing that is sending me over the edge is the getting rid of unlimited data.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

well im pissed... they are sending me an LG revolution...

May have to call back tomorrow and demand something better ... awesome


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

ryclegman said:


> well im pissed... they are sending me an LG revolution...
> 
> May have to call back tomorrow and demand something better ... awesome


I would of never taken that phone. Raise holy Hell

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

What, no way, I'd call and put up a stink that they aren't send u a bolt and see what your options are!


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

talking to them now! pissed


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

ryclegman said:


> talking to them now! pissed


I just sent a text to my buddy at verizon to see what he can see on his end. I Would def bring up the fact that they didn't even tell you that they were sending a different phone.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

they are cancelling the order and sending another "thunderbolt" i guess once i get that order number i will look and see what it really is... hopfully rezound or a failed attempt at getting a resound and just a new bolt

When i upgraded a few months back i had the revolution for 4 days and was in Verizon about 6 times during that time for issues with it.... never ever would i take that.... im hoping for rezound or just a bolt back


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

ryclegman said:


> they are cancelling the order and sending another "thunderbolt" i guess once i get that order number i will look and see what it really is... hopfully rezound or a failed attempt at getting a resound and just a new bolt
> 
> When i upgraded a few months back i had the revolution for 4 days and was in Verizon about 6 times during that time for issues with it.... never ever would i take that.... im hoping for rezound or just a bolt back


keep us updated


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

i shall


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I hope for the best

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

thank you... no update in email notifications or online so i guess ill wait till tomorrow and if i see nothing ill call and demand a rezound lol


----------



## michaelnhf (Oct 14, 2011)

they sent a guy on xda a razor


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

They are out of thunderbolts unless they got some in after i called earlier so i doubt its another one bro.


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

michaelnhf said:


> I was still under warrenty, you can check your order history on the VZW website and it will tell you if it is a rezound. To be honest I am really suprised that I haven't been flamed here yet for defrauding VZW.


 imo its not defrauding. More like exchanging since they will refurbish it and send it to someone else.


----------



## nsmac84 (Jul 7, 2011)

That sucks for me they sent me another bolt.

Sent from Thunder


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

nsmac84 said:


> That sucks for me they sent me another bolt.
> 
> Sent from Thunder


really? did you look at the order history?

they told me i was getting a bolt and i was getting a revolution.... called and complained and said they would send a "bolt" again... hahah

Just talked to them for the 4th time today.... well they are shipping me the bolt, and they told me i could get it then call back and see if they could send me the charge or Droid bionic ..... and maybe a rezound he said... so thats what im going to do... the goal is to call and ask if they can offer any other phones since the tbolt isnt working out....


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Some have even gotten the Gnex.


----------



## baba (Dec 12, 2011)

I got a cracked screen on my bolt and I have insurance .. should I try calling?


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Warranty is one year right? I'm out by a little over a month! Blasphemy!

What happens when you call and you're out of warranty, do they say "oh all we can do is upgrade you with a new contract", I mean what happens if you don't have an upgrade? You don't just pay for Verizon service month after month without a phone...?

And yes, screw Verizon while you can, guys, God, what an opportunity, a new ReZound....jeez, or even a GalNex. Lucky kiddos you are.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

haha yeah the guy gave me his direct line to let him know what i want.,.. rezound isn't for sure, but droid bionic is just about the same thing... haha cant beat this!


----------



## Pancake (Mar 7, 2012)

Wait did you have to buy warranty for the Tbolt because I got mine in November


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

no... you get a 1 yr warrenty when you buy a phone.... and an update, im getting both a tbolt and revoltuion tomorrow... both are being sent back and ill get the bionic or rezound.... they have tbolts in stock but can still call and ask for another phone


----------



## Pancake (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey I just put my tbolt back into stock and unrooted. Do you think I will get in trouble for the bootloader?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm out of warranty, which sucks, because I didn't want to use my upgrade, which looks like I will have to, and go with the GS3

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trainriderben (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, just called, they say I'm getting a new TB, guess ill have to wait and see what the order shows.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

They're sending me a Galaxy S 4.5!


----------



## Leeeshock (Jul 29, 2011)

worked for me the guy said i should be getting a new htc rezound soon!


----------



## shagy40 (Aug 21, 2011)

They told me I would get a thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

check your order status.... they told me that and i got something different


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

ryclegman said:


> no... you get a 1 yr warrenty when you buy a phone.... and an update, im getting both a tbolt and revoltuion tomorrow... both are being sent back and ill get the bionic or rezound.... they have tbolts in stock but can still call and ask for another phone


Personal advice : avoid the bionic! And no not because of the bootloader or other specific reasons but from my experience with it (had it for around 2 weeks) it made my eyes water among other flaws it isn't a very flattering device imho. had me running back to ma bolt and saved my upgrade. I would have rather used a DROID x2









Anyway gratz to everyone who gets lucky







and fyi if you have an upgrade and unlimited data you should at least look into upgrading talk to a rep or someone honest (hard to find at vzw I know but they're out there) . I upgraded my main line.... 3 weeks ago without any hic-ups but my situation is a little specific (mixed tiered/unlimited but no plan changes ) but I'm actually thinking about going to the family shared plans... But that's neither here nor there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wounder a broken front facing camera would work?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

how long did it take for you guys to recieve your email confirmation? Its been about 4 hours for me but still havent gotten it. So I can't check online to see my order status


----------



## trainriderben (Jul 23, 2011)

Damnit , I just looked online and it shows I will be getting a thunderbolt. ;-(

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mattes said:


> fyi if you have an upgrade and unlimited data you should at least look into upgrading talk to a rep or someone honest (hard to find at vzw I know but they're out there) . I upgraded my main line.... 3 weeks ago without any hic-ups
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, good advice. Honest VZW reps are few and far between though, most operate like used car salesmen, can't trust them! Lol

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## mprunner78 (Oct 20, 2011)

michaelnhf said:


> I just sent a text to my buddy at verizon to see what he can see on his end. I Would def bring up the fact that they didn't even tell you that they were sending a different phone.


Can you also ask him if they have had issues with the housing cracking...I have never dropped my bolt in the 8 months I have had it and the phone shows no wear but the right corners are starting to crack and the screen is lose one the right side at the bottom....I am visiting a Verizon store today...
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

I get both mine in today and then the 2nd tier support guy told me to call him back and let me know what i want from there.... sounds like luck is with who you talk to and how polite you are with them to the degree that they want to help you out


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

ryclegman said:


> I get both mine in today and then the 2nd tier support guy told me to call him back and let me know what i want from there.... sounds like luck is with who you talk to and how polite you are with them to the degree that they want to help you out


Always has been luck of the tech guy. I wonder are the calls routed to different support centers or is there just one central office 
?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trainriderben (Jul 23, 2011)

OK, now I have a rezound on the way. That was a crap ton of work. Thunderbolts ARE back in stock, I had to rep shop all morning to get this done. I would advise that no one else try this, appears to be over.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah i got a revolution and bolt in mail today,... both going back because im going to get a rezound or bionic... will see

well hes not answering so what do people think i should do? call and hope to find another person to give me something else or wait till he calls back?

also the thunderbolt isnt in good shape that they sent me... when i touch the screen it has a circle in the right hand part of the screen which looks like someone pushed supper hard right there...


----------



## del9800 (Aug 8, 2011)

I tried calling Verizon and told them a BS of a lie to get a new phone and they tried to send me a Droid charge. I'm like lady I don't think so that is down grading from a Tbolt if u ask me. She ask to call me back to see what she can do so since I still was under warranty through asurion they will be sending me a new bolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

well after a long time in the works its a rezound! hell yeah


----------



## shagy40 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine was a thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Well sooner or later they will finally run out and we will be able to get something


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Christmas came early lol... It would be...weird if I got a Rezound, what with Mecha Centre and all.

Good luck ryclegman, ironically you were like my first supporter of the site. No hard feelings haha


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

i know haha i will feel bad leaving but ill check up! hahaha i was in the process of developing another GB rom... i know theres many but i wanted to put a different twist to it... well rezound will be here monday!


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

My order shipped but how can I tell what it is? Can I assume its still a tbolt?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

go online... then sign in,

my verizon

more actions,
then under BILL

click order history


----------



## darkace (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you have to be under warranty to get a replacement?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

yes.


----------



## kon (Jul 28, 2012)

I just called Verizon and it seems that I am still under warranty. The rep told me that I could only get the Thunderbolt under the warranty. I will call them again tonight to see if I can get lucky.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck! But if they send you another Thunderbolt, send back whichever of the two is in worse shape, be it yours or theirs. Probably theirs...


----------



## kon (Jul 28, 2012)

This might be a dumb question. I know that through Asurion that you have to pay a deductible. Are you charged a deductible if you use Verizon warranty on your phone?

Edit: Just found out...Phones under warranty are free. Sorry for the dumb question lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

It's not a Verizon warranty but the phones makers warranty.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kon (Jul 28, 2012)

The rep told me that he was going to send me another Thunderbolt. The rep told me that he is required to send me the same phone unless they run out of stock (which I am hoping for). I just checked my order history and there's nothing new yet. Will keep you guys posted on what happens.


----------



## Pancake (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys it worked but they told me they were sending me another Tbolt


----------



## kon (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like I am going to receive a Thunderbolt







I will know for sure on Tuesday


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anybody had it show a thunderbolt on the way online but received something else? Or did people know already when they spoke to the rep or saw something different under order history online?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm getting a Thunderbolt. The rep said they received a new shipment.

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Verizon's (HTC's) Warranty does not include a deductible. They don't pay you for their mistakes..Well most of you are giving them fully functional phones but you get the point...


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Just got my clnr tbolt and have to say its quite different than my original. This came in absolute mint condition and I am very pleased even with another bolt. The screen looks much better with no purple hugh and the shake motor feels much more responsive. People have already commented on how much clearer I sound. My issues for the replacent were 4g loss, mic cutting out, random screen touch, and frequent shut offs. I have had zero issues with this new one so far (fingers crossed) and don't really mind not getting a rezound. Kinda still want a gnex though, but I guess that can wait a few months until I can find a cheap one somewhere. I think my issues were so gradual that I didn't realize just how bad my old phone had gotten.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## kon (Jul 28, 2012)

felixaj said:


> Just got my clnr tbolt and have to say its quite different than my original. This came in absolute mint condition and I am very pleased even with another bolt. The screen looks much better with no purple hugh and the shake motor feels much more responsive. People have already commented on how much clearer I sound. My issues for the replacent were 4g loss, mic cutting out, random screen touch, and frequent shut offs. I have had zero issues with this new one so far (fingers crossed) and don't really mind not getting a rezound. Kinda still want a gnex though, but I guess that can wait a few months until I can find a cheap one somewhere. I think my issues were so gradual that I didn't realize just how bad my old phone had gotten.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Since you got a Thunderbolt, I'm probably going to get a Thunderbolt too







Don't get me wrong. I love my Thunderbolt but I was just looking forward to a Rezound or Nexus


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Please stop driving up costs with frivolous RMA's.


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

Budwise said:


> Please stop driving up costs with frivolous RMA's.


 they are not driving up costs. Verizon will refurb and send them to someone else.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I was very lucky with my bolt. Any problems I've had have to do with VZW (occasional slow 4g or data drops etc). I would never turn mine in for a RMA or even a NEW thunderbolt. I think mine is better than most of the new ones since I haven't had the problems others write about. I'll keep prices down by keeping mine! I'd love a razr maxx or gs3 or gnex to play with but I would still hold on to my bolt unless VZW offered to upgrade me for free with unlimited data! lol


----------



## checho408 (Jul 5, 2012)

Verizon is sending a Moto Razr


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

checho408 said:


> Verizon is sending a Moto Razr


I'm sorry







locked bootloader and s on boooo

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

That's why I'm never buying Moto ever again. Well that and Blur, especially if there was nothing in the custom ROM department...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'd love to trade my rooted tbolt for a perfectly functioning razr maxx.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Why? Because it's newer or something? Or is it ICS, man we'll get it! Technically we already got it...


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I have what most would consider silly reasons for preferring the rmaxx. I love functional multi-color led notifiers (I just do). I have no problem with moto because my og droid was a masterpiece imo. I only rooted my bolt because it had so many problems in the first stock roms. I would prefer not to root my next phone. Rmaxx has great battery life and a bigger screen in a thinner profile. I have no faith in samsung updating but my og droid STILL gets updates. Samsung radios don't get the reception motorola does. I use go launcher so moto blur doesn't bother me.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

That bootloader, along with no SD Card slot, constitutes a deal-breaker for me... The no removable battery thing...ehhhh..acceptable.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> That bootloader, along with no SD Card slot, constitutes a deal-breaker for me... The no removable battery thing...ehhhh..acceptable.


I know it's a minority viewpoint but I don't care about those things...especially with great battery capacity and 32 gb built in. Of course the key is I don't want to root my next phone anyway.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, how nice to not have to root your phone... All I'd need is the latest updates ASAP and free tethering...oh and decent battery life of course.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I know it's a minority viewpoint but I don't care about those things...especially with great battery capacity and 32 gb built in. Of course the key is I don't want to root my next phone anyway.


Yeah, I can understand that outlook. Flashing updates, themes, and keeping up with favorite threads does consume time, but is a hobby as well. My main reason for rooting the bolt was overall displeasure with battery life and carrier bloat, and the fact I found running the bolt stock to be... well, painful is the word. I would probably still root a device that I found satisfactory running stock. I like options, and believe that solid custom firmware and a solid kernel would improve on an already good experience, but your viewpoint is understandable.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

My wife just received a Moto RAZR as a warranty replacement for her T-Bolt. They told her that they did not have a certified brand new T-Bolt to give her. Its weird because my brother-in-law did the same thing last week and they gave him a Rezound.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, I can understand that outlook. Flashing updates, themes, and keeping up with favorite threads does consume time, but is a hobby as well. My main reason for rooting the bolt was overall displeasure with battery life and carrier bloat, and the fact I found running the bolt stock to be... well, painful is the word. I would probably still root a device that I found satisfactory running stock. I like options, and believe that solid custom firmware and a solid kernel would improve on an already good experience, but your viewpoint is understandable.
> 
> *Thunderbolt 4G*


There is no question in my mind that rooting the tbolt was almost mandatory to get it to function properly. I really enjoy the forums and for a while (until I tried Thundershed) I used to love to flash a rom a two every week. It was great fun once I got over the scary total noob about to brick phone stage.

I don't tether for fear of vzw somehow sending me a huge bill.


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

recDNA said:


> There is no question in my mind that rooting the tbolt was almost mandatory to get it to function properly.	I really enjoy the forums and for a while (until I tried Thundershed) I used to love to flash a rom a two every week. It was great fun once I got over the scary total noob about to brick phone stage.
> 
> I don't tether for fear of vzw somehow sending me a huge bill.


http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/editorials/a-missed-opportunity-by-the-fcc-in-ruling-against-verizon-r1012 No need to worry. They can't charge you any more.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Obaterista93 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/editorials/a-missed-opportunity-by-the-fcc-in-ruling-against-verizon-r1012 No need to worry. They can't charge you any more.


Sorry, but until vzw admits and announces that (to all of us customers in writing)I find the ruling of little comfort. I once had a problem with vzw when trying to disconnect a coorporate line I had. They literally wouldnt let me shut off a line I had paid for for 10 years even though the bill was sent to me every month. The details are long and boring but their intransigence and unwillingness to apply common sense was chilling. Frankly, they scare me. I can't afford to hire a lawyer to fight vzw over some unfair policy.

I keep thinking of all thise college kids who were sued by big coorporations for using common music sharing apps...and to my knowlege the unlucky few chosen as examples will likely still be paying a monthy loan to pay the huge sums awarded.

I'm not saying anybody else shouldn't tether but I know I won't....unless I pay vzw for it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You know illegal tethering is way different than copyright infringement and royalties loss from illegal song download.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> You know illegal tethering is way different than copyright infringement and royalties loss from illegal song download.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


1. "Illegal tethering" is a misnomer.

2. Actually, tethering uses a resource, that is paid for by the provider. Downloading a song, which may or may not have been purchased otherwise is a much more difficult case to prove actual loss.

3. Adding "you know" to the beginning of an argument does not add credibility to said argument.

4. Despite the inaccuracy of what you were trying to say, you're right, the two are quite different.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

They don't sue for copyright infringement unless you're a software developer like napster. People like us that download illegal files get huge fines and the possibility of prison time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *BAM* (Jul 21, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> 1. "Illegal tethering" is a misnomer.
> 
> 2. Actually, tethering uses a resource, that is paid for by the provider. Downloading a song, which may or may not have been purchased otherwise is a much more difficult case to prove actual loss.
> 
> ...


Dang when did Rootz turn into XDA?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry I mentioned it. I just meant David vs Goliath in our legal system doesn't work out well for the little guy....even if he is in the right.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's how the court system works. Its not right or wrong. Its who can afford the best lawyers.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philosophre (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone attempt to call while they are past the warranty? I got the phone 3 weeks after it was released, so I am a bit over the year mark. 4G recently became flaky with connection and signal dropping. Thinking about calling to get a replacement or jsut buying a gnex for 300.


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

Philosophre said:


> Anyone attempt to call while they are past the warranty? I got the phone 3 weeks after it was released, so I am a bit over the year mark. 4G recently became flaky with connection and signal dropping. Thinking about calling to get a replacement or jsut buying a gnex for 300.


 I did. I was told if i was a lil closer (like a month out) I could have got a gnex. I was so mad lol!


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone know if Verizon is still doing this.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

michaelnhf said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let everyone know that verizon has run out of thunderbolts to replace your defective device. They are now sending the Rezound as a replacement, my buddy who works at verizon in the tech department told me this last week. The issue i called in about to get my thunderbolt replaced was that it was randomly turning off, wether it was or not is up for debate  lets just say verizon won't be able to replicate my problem... Anyways the tech went through the script with me on the phone and i told them I already did the factory reset, replaced the battery and charger etc. So the tech proceeded to tell me that they would send me another thunderbolt as a replacement. I was dissapointed when I heard this since my buddy told me that I would get a rezound. Anyways after i finished the conversation and got my order number i went online and checked it, low and behold it was for a rezound! When I recieved the rezound it was a complete set with the beats headphones, 16gb sd card, charger, battery etc. Just thought I would give everyone a heads up, I would get on this as soon as possible!


where is the order number and wwhere do you go to check it

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

ocman said:


> they are not driving up costs. Verizon will refurb and send them to someone else.


and u think that happens for free?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> where is the order number and wwhere do you go to check it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]go online... then sign in,[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]my verizon[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]more actions,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]then under BILL[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]click order history [/background]


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Got it. Says thunderbolt being shipped guess they stopped it. Hopefully Ill get something different.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Got it. Says thunderbolt being shipped guess they stopped it. Hopefully Ill get something different.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


you know reading back it seems I was extremely late to the occasion the trash people were already tossing the leftover cake.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alex_Be (Feb 25, 2012)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Anyone know if Verizon is still doing this.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


My data was dropping on my T-Bolt...I mean completely. I'd be watching Netflix or using an app and then data would drop and everything would freeze. So, they sent me a new refurbished T-Bolt and it was doing the same thing. So, they determined it was a problem with the T-Bolt and sent me a new refurbished Rezound...and guess what? It was still dropping data!

Anyway, I was getting ready to go back to Verizon today when my ICS OTA hit this morning for the Rezound. It seems to be working pretty well so far, I'm going to give it a week to see if it stops dropping Data.

So, to answer your question. If you go in, let them replace your T-Bolt with another T-Bolt and the new refurbished one still doesn't work, they will send you a new refurbished Rezound...although, with mine I didn't get the headphones.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Alex_Be said:


> My data was dropping on my T-Bolt...I mean completely. I'd be watching Netflix or using an app and then data would drop and everything would freeze. So, they sent me a new refurbished T-Bolt and it was doing the same thing. So, they determined it was a problem with the T-Bolt and sent me a new refurbished Rezound...and guess what? It was still dropping data!
> 
> Anyway, I was getting ready to go back to Verizon today when my ICS OTA hit this morning for the Rezound. It seems to be working pretty well so far, I'm going to give it a week to see if it stops dropping Data.
> 
> So, to answer your question. If you go in, let them replace your T-Bolt with another T-Bolt and the new refurbished one still doesn't work, they will send you a new refurbished Rezound...although, with mine I didn't get the headphones.


You just got lucky to talk to the right person. Beings the rezound did the same thing it shows the issue wasn't phone related but more network related. There has been a few people even on here who complained of data drops and they are like on their 4rh or 5th bolts. Its well know it depends on who you get on the phone that determines what type of replacement you get.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dork313 (Aug 13, 2012)

I bought my girlfriend a thunderbolt back in April and had to get another one just 4 weeks later. Now the replacement is having major screen issues and after seeing this thread I decided to call and try to get a upgrade. After talking with the tech guy and explaining the issues he offered to replace it with another TB but said if this third one messes up to call back and they could then do a special circumstance to get an upgrade. I then explained that I pay over $400 a month to Verizon and am very disappointed in the bolt so he went ahead and upgraded me to a rezound. I tried to get a nexus, which is what I use, but couldn't get him to budge for that one.

So if this rezound messes up I'm going higher up the food chain because 3 phones in 4 months is ridiculous.


----------

